# Please help asap, Urgency



## strgrace1 (Aug 8, 2009)

Hello all,

I am new to this community and new to timeshare too. We are in Waikiki on vacation and attended the timeshare presentation. We just purchased a one bedroom Platimum new tower Grand H. 7200 points for 40K in the newest tower and get bonus 23000 point. Now I find your website and it makes me wonder should I go with resell? is it too late since we already purchased one. We love Hawaii Waikiki and really want to come here every two years during summer June-August when my kids are out of school. *Please advice as soon as you can since I have 7 days to cancel.* Thank you so much, Grace


----------



## JonathanIT (Aug 8, 2009)

Hello and Welcome to TUG!  You found these message boards just in time.  


strgrace1 said:


> I am new to this community to new to timeshare too. We are in Waikiki on vacation and attended the timeshare presentation. We just purchased a one bedroom Platimum new tower Grand H. 7200 points for 40K in the newest tower and get bonus 23000 point. Now I find your website and it makes me wonder should I go with resell? is it too late since we already purchased one. We love Hawaii Waikiki and really want to come here every two years during summer June-August when my kids are out of school. *Please advice as soon as you can since I have 7 days to cancel.* Thank you so much, Grace


Look at every other thread here on TUG that asks the exact came question... and you will get the same answer that this thread will bring.

Rescind your contract, cancel your sale, and buy the same unit, week, and points for much less money on the resale market.  You will not get bonus points, but then wouldn't you rather save $25,000???


----------



## Talent312 (Aug 8, 2009)

Whoa, Nelly! Those bonus points and whatever else they threw in to sweeten the pot (like HHonors points) will disappear within a year or two and you will be left with a TS for which you paid far too much (like $20-$25K too much). *RESCIND NOW* and educate yourself on the true value TS's on the resale market.  Check out ebay, redweek, TUG marketplace, etc.

Be sure to follow the rescision provisions to the letter.  They were written by lawyers to trip up those who think they know an easier way.  When you have done so, expect them to contact you to try to talk you out of it.  Do not be hornswaggled twice.


----------



## alwysonvac (Aug 8, 2009)

*Rescind And Research*

You can always buy from the developer again but you will only have one opportunity to rescind.

Give yourself time to research and learn.
For example, take a look at this recent thread titled "so much $$ differences between purchase via developer vs resale?" - http://www.tugbbs.com/forums/showthread.php?t=102560

Good Luck and Welcome to TUG


----------



## wackymother (Aug 8, 2009)

Rescind now, while you're on vacation. Don't wait to do it when you get home!


----------



## bosco0633 (Aug 8, 2009)

Has anyone every wondered what will happen when everyone buys resale and there are no more developer sales?  At which point will Hilton step in and effect the resale market?  I would think that eventually the resale market will have to dry up and then you will only be left with a ton of developer units.

Do you think that Hilton is going to drop there prices?


----------



## MULTIZ321 (Aug 8, 2009)

STR,

As others have said Rescind today. Do more homework and make a decision later about buying a timeshare - and save thousands.

Here are two previous Tug threads about rescinding
http://www.tugbbs.com/forums/archive/index.php/t-50330.html

http://www.tugbbs.com/forums/showthread.php?t=50940

If you decide to take your rescision letter in person - add a line that has a date and "I acknowledge receipt of this letter"  with a signature line.  Take 2 copies, have both signed, and you keep one for your records.

Richard


----------



## ricoba (Aug 8, 2009)

alwysonvac said:


> You can always buy from the developer again but you will only have one opportunity to rescind.



I agree.  Sometimes for some reasons people do want to buy from the developer.  But since you are in doubt now, rescind and think about it.


----------



## strgrace1 (Aug 8, 2009)

Hi all,

Thank you so much guys, I am in process to write the letter. Since we are still in Hawaii, we are going to delivery in person and will return all stuffs they gave us. The only little problem is that I may see the person who sold it to us, he is such a nice person and didn't pressure us at all. We really like what we see but anyway you guys are right. We need time to read and lear more about timeshare before purchase. I just sent email to Judy Kozlowski to see if there is any unit available out there for Hilton Hawaiian Village? thank you so much, this web site is a life safer for us newbie to timeshare.


----------



## jlee2070 (Aug 8, 2009)

strgrace1 said:


> Hello all,
> 
> I am new to this community and new to timeshare too. We are in Waikiki on vacation and attended the timeshare presentation. We just purchased a one bedroom Platimum new tower Grand H. 7200 points for 40K in the newest tower and get bonus 23000 point. Now I find your website and it makes me wonder should I go with resell? is it too late since we already purchased one. We love Hawaii Waikiki and really want to come here every two years during summer June-August when my kids are out of school. *Please advice as soon as you can since I have 7 days to cancel.* Thank you so much, Grace



By purchasing 7200 points at the Waikikian, you will "guarantee" availability at the ONE YEAR window for reservation annually...  You will learn, this is pretty much the "only" advantantage of owning HGVC at the resort you want to stay at most...  Otherwise, the rest of us who don't own at the Waikikian and want to stay there will need to wait until the 9 month window to reserve (for the exact same amount of points).  I think most will say availability is plentiful at the 9 month mark and not to worry about it...  This is not always true especially during a very peak week such as around a summer holiday period (July 4th?) or probably most of the peak summer months (July/August)...  So if staying at the Waikikian is important, then owning there is probably a good thing...  If not, buying 7200 points pretty much anywhere else in the HGVC system will get you the same thing (but again, at the 9 month reservation window).  Oh 7200 point packages are not that common at the "other" HGVC locations, 7000 is...

Having said that, you can always buy the same 7200 points at the Waikikian on the resale market.  Being a new resort, availability might not be plentiful "yet"...  But, not impossible...  And doing so will save you several K of $$$.  BUT, if you don't mind the 9 Month mark, you can buy these points, say at Vegas probably for around $10K...  A LOT LESS THAN DEVELOPER...

Most will say RESCIND but there are some caveats as I mentioned...

BTW, while Waikikian resale availability might not be plentiful, but the rest of the Hilton Hawaiian (the other two towers) is...

Good Luck with your decision...


----------



## alwysonvac (Aug 8, 2009)

Yes, if you want to stay at the Hilton Hawaiian Village (HHV) every other year during peak summer (whenever the kids are out of school) then you'll want to 
(1) make sure you buy a HHV HGVC platinum week (either Lagoon Tower, Kalia Tower or Grand Waikikian Tower). 
(2) be prepared to always book your week as soon as your home week reservation window begins to ensure that you get your desired summer week. The HGVC platinum season for Oahu almost covers the entire year so you may have a lot more families competing for the same peak vacation time.

_*NOTE: *Keep in mind, making a timeshare reservation, is not like making a hotel reservation. All 52 weeks have been prepaid. So technically, timeshare resorts are always sold out. Owners have to compete to reserve the most desirable travel weeks. There's only a set number of rooms available each week. Everyone can't go during peak travel season. Late planners may be stuck without a week if they wait too long. For example right now, there is no availability at HHV for the rest of 2009. _


Here's a link to the online Club Member Guide - http://www.hiltongrandvacations.com/mg/ 
The HHV resorts start on page 85. This where you'll find the number of points required for a particular unit size/view.

Here's a detail thread about the HGVC resorts at HHV -  http://www.tugbbs.com/forums/showthread.php?t=95233

Here's a link to Judy's listings for the HGVC resort at HHV (click on the TXN number to see more details for a specific listing)
Resort: HGVCLUB AT HILTON HAWAIIAN VILLAGE - aka Lagoon Tower (click here)
Resort: HGVCLUB AT THE KALIA TOWER (click here)
Resort: GRAND WAIKIKIAN, THE (click here)
*NOTE:* Keep in mind these are asking prices

HOW DOES THE HGVC SYSTEM WORK?
HGVC is a combination of a week and points timeshare system. The flexible point based system doesn't apply during the home week reservation period. During the home week reservation period (9 to 12 months out) you have to reserve your unit for the full week (each resort has a designated check-in date) in the unit size, unit type/view and season you own. 

HGVC has three reservation windows:
(1) Home Week window (3 month period requires a full week reservation)
(2) Club Reservation window (9 month period requires a three night minimum)
(3) Open Season window (30 day period requires a two night minimum)

HGVC works like a floating week timeshare system during the Home Week window which means from 12 months to 9 months before check-in, if you want to visit your home resort then you must reserve the exact unit size and type in the season that you purchased (studio, 1 bedroom plus, etc) for the full week based on the fixed checkin date at your home resort. *There is no flexibility.* NOTE: Only points earned in the use year can be used in the home resort window. Borrowed, Rescued or Banked points can not be used in the home resort window.

HGVC works like a point based timeshare system during the Club Reservation window which means 9 months before checkout anyone can exchange into any season, resort (including your home resort), unit size and/or type for any number of days (minimum of 3 nights). This means all HGVC resort owners have an equal chance at booking at any HGVC resort (except NYC W57) during the Club Reservation window.

Good Luck !!


----------



## Karen G (Aug 8, 2009)

strgrace1 said:


> Since we are still in Hawaii, we are going to delivery in person and will return all stuffs they gave us.


You can do that if you want to, but read your contract to see what method they say to use to rescind. You really need to do it exactly as it says in the contract. If it says send it by certified mail, return receipt then get yourself to the post office and do it that way.  If you persist and still want to hand deliver your letter, be sure you save a copy for yourself and get someone to sign it with the date and time you delivered it to them.

But, I still think to be safe, you should follow exactly what it says in your contract.  The written contract is the only thing that governs this transaction--not statements made by the salesman or anyone else.


----------



## Talent312 (Aug 8, 2009)

Karen G said:


> I still think to be safe, you should follow exactly what it says in your contract.  The written contract is the only thing that governs this transaction--not statements made by the salesman or anyone else.



Don't get us wrong. HGVC is a great program, very flexible, and once you're in, you get good service with C/S reps that actually seem to care. HOWEVER, their desperately-hungry sales-peep read from the same playbook that all TS-hawkers seem to use.

I would not put it past these cretins to smile to your face and offer bland assurances that it will all be well.  Then, the minute you're back is turned, your letter will mysteriously disappear.  "What letter?"  Do it *by-the-book* so it goes directly to the right office and you'll you be okay.


----------



## strgrace1 (Aug 9, 2009)

Talent312 said:


> Don't get us wrong. HGVC is a great program, very flexible, and once you're in, you get good service with C/S reps that actually seem to care. HOWEVER, their desperately-hungry sales-peep read from the same playbook that all TS-hawkers seem to use.
> 
> I would not put it past these cretins to smile to your face and offer bland assurances that it will all be well.  Then, the minute you're back is turned, your letter will mysteriously disappear.  "What letter?"  Do it *by-the-book* so it goes directly to the right office and you'll you be okay.



Thank you for your advices, the contract letter "Notice of mutual right of cancellation of timeshare purchase" says "to cancel this transaction, mail or deliver a signed and dated copy of this cancellation notice or any other written notice, or send a telegram to...(address)."

So deliver by person sounds okay then, and from this letter, it looks like we don't even have to write a Rescind letter since this is the one and at the bottom of this letter, it says "I hereby cancel this transation then our name with signatures then the date." Am I right? no need to write another letter? we just signed this contract on the 8/6 so we have time ..:whoopie:. Thank you again to all your helps. BTW, can someone please confirm that it won't be difficult to find another unit in this Hilton Hawaaiian Village from resale? any towers is fine with us. My kids really love this village and the swimming pools. Thanks


----------



## urple2 (Aug 9, 2009)

Post # 11 showed you a bunch of them... you'll find it.

http://cgi.ebay.com/HGVC-HILTON-HAW...ares?hash=item2c50567857&_trksid=p3286.c0.m14


----------



## alwysonvac (Aug 9, 2009)

*I've updated post #11 to clearly identify the links for HGVC resale listings.*

Look for "click here". It will take you to the listings for that specific resort on Judy's website - http://www.timeshareresalepros.com/.  
(Once you get to the webpage, click on the TXN number to see more details for a specific listing)

Seth, another recommended HGVC resale agent, also has some listings on his website - see http://sellingtimeshares.net/

There's a lot more resale inventory available at various websites. Here's a list of some frequently mentioned resale websites - http://www.tugbbs.com/forums/showthread.php?t=17673

FYI.. just in case the sales team comes back with the xx reasons not to buy resale. See this old thread - http://www.tugbbs.com/forums/showthread.php?t=97652


----------



## strgrace1 (Aug 10, 2009)

alwysonvac said:


> Look for "click here". It will take you to the listings for that specific resort on Judy's website - http://www.timeshareresalepros.com/.
> (Once you get to the webpage, click on the TXN number to see more details for a specific listing)
> 
> Seth, another recommended HGVC resale agent, also has some listings on his website - see http://sellingtimeshares.net/
> ...



Hi there,

Thank you for your update, I have been reading (on vacation.... ) and also go to the resale listing, I have couple question on the listings: 
a. What is "Wk" which is 52, Floating?
b. Under Owner Usage, what is Annual or Biennual-Even or Biennual-Odd?
c. Under Sleep, what is Private? 6 Private or 4 Private?
d. Floating week? yes or no, what is that meant?

Anyhow, when you are looking into the listing, what r u checking? we want to have home resort in HHV and that is what I have been looing, is Lagoon tower the good choice? our family has 2 kids one boy and one girl, so for now one bedroom is okay but we are also looking for 2 bedrooms so about 7200 up to 8K points is about right? we will also on vacation during peak time when kids is out of school such as summer Jun-Aug.

Thank you, G


----------



## jestme (Aug 10, 2009)

strgrace1 said:


> Hi there,
> 
> 
> a. What is "Wk" which is 52, Floating?
> ...



With a boy and a girl, sooner or later you will need a 2BR. At the HHV, almost everything is Platinum season, so no less than 7000 points is realistic in your case. The Lagoon Tower is a great spot, right next to the beach. The Kalia only has studios and 1 BR, and the Waikikian is a "higher point value" resort, meaning it costs more points to stay there than the other two. 

Thank you, G[/QUOTE]


----------



## alwysonvac (Aug 10, 2009)

> a. What is "Wk" which is 52, Floating?


On Judy’s listings “WK” means week. It is telling you whether the timeshare week is either a fixed week (i.e. Week #52) and/or Floating (anytime during a specific period). The majority of HGVC weeks were sold as floating week however some high demand weeks (such as weeks 51 & 52) and special unit types (Grand Waikikian penthouse weeks) were sold as fixed weeks. Some fixed weeks are more popular than others which will usually be reflected in the resale price.

With a fixed timeshare week you are assigned the same week every year. For example, if your timeshare ownership were for week 52, you would have a guaranteed right to occupy a unit for the 52nd week of the year.  (Most timesharing calendars count weeks from the check-in day.  So, if the check-in day for your timeshare resort is Saturday, then week 52 starts on the 52nd Saturday of the year. See Multi-Year Timeshare Calendar - http://keysy.com/calendar/)  

In HGVC, members who own a designated fixed will automatically have their week reserved annually. In order to use a fixed for other vacation options available through the Club, the members who own a designated fixed must contact the Club and cancel the automatic reservation for that specific year.



> b. Under Owner Usage, what is Annual or Biennual-Even or Biennual-Odd?


Annual means that you have the right to use your unit every year
Biennial Even means that you have the right to use your unit every even year (2010, 2012, 2014, etc).
Biennial Odd means that you have the right to use your unit every odd year (2009, 2011, 2013, etc).




> c. Under Sleep, what is Private? 6 Private or 4 Private?


I think it is suppose to mean Private Sleeping capacity. The data collected under this category on Judy’s webpage seems inconsistent. I wouldn’t rely on this info.

Generally… 
a studio has a king bed / sleeps max 2 
a one bedroom has a king bed and a queen sofa bed in the living room/ sleep max 4 
two bedroom has a king bed in the master bedroom, a queen sofa bed in the living room and the 2nd bedroom (depending on the HGVC property) with either king, queen, twins, fulls or doubles / sleeps 6 to 8



> d. Floating week? yes or no, what is that meant?


From TUG’s Timeshare 101 article (see post #4 above for the link) 
_” In a floating week system, you have the right to use a unit during a specified period (the “float” season or "flex" time), but you must contact the resort to reserve a specific week during the float period.  A floating right is useful if you don’t want your usage restricted to a given week every year.  Since all other owners that share your float period can reserve any time during that period, if you delay making a reservation you might find that all of the units have already been reserved for the times that you wish to reserve.  Then you may have to accept a week you may not want, or you may have to forego your usage for that year.  

Resorts set their own policies as to how far in advance their owners can reserve their floating week usages.  This lead-time can be as little as nine months or as much as two years in advance of the check-in date.”_ 




> Anyhow, when you are looking into the listing, what r u checking?



Keep in mind, the Total cost of your resale = Purchase Price (negotiable) + Current Maintenance Fee (optional/negotiable) + Title Insurance (optional) + HGVC Resort Transfer Fee + Closing Fees.

I look for the number of HGVC points, resort season, number of bedrooms, first year usage and of course price. 
The HGVC Hawaii resorts only have two seasons: Platinum (Weeks: 1-18, 23-35, 42-52) and Gold (Week: 19-22, 36-41).
NOTE: I would confirm the latest Resort Transfer fees and Maintenance Fee information. Depending on how old the listing is the data may not be up to date. 

For example 7,000 points at the Lagoon Tower can be for:
(1)	a two bedroom garden view during platinum season 
(2)	a two bedroom oceanfront view during gold season
(3)	a two bedroom penthouse during gold season
(4)	a three bedroom penthouse view during gold season

NOTE: HGVC Maintenance Fee (MF) is generally based on resort and unit size (not view or season) therefore a two bedroom bronze season owner (2,500 annual HGVC points) may pay the same annual MF as a platinum season (7,000 annual HGVC points), gold season (5,000 annual HGVC points) and silver season (3,500 annual HGVC points) at the same resort. 




> we want to have home resort in HHV and that is what I have been looing, is Lagoon tower the good choice?



Depends on what is most important to you? Room décor? Location? View? Washer/Dryer access?

LAGOON TOWER 
Total units – 236 (apartment building converted in 2001) 
Unit sizes – studios, one bedrooms, two bedrooms, three bedrooms
Views – premier (ocean front), plus (ocean view) and standard (garden view)
Pros: Large units with largest lani, Lagoon tower is closer to the ocean
Cons: Washer & dryer centrally located on each floor; apartment style bathrooms with combined tub/shower; elevators shared by everyone (guests, housekeeping, bell services, etc) which means longer elevator wait times during peak times of the day

KALIA TOWER 
Total units – 72 (six floors of hotel rooms converted into timeshare units in 2003)
Unit sizes - studios and 1 bedroom 
Views – plus (ocean view) and standard (city/mountain view)
Pros: Fancier; hardwood floors; multiple hotel elevators
Cons: Washer & dryer centrally located on each floor; hotel style bathrooms with combined tub/shower; smaller unit with smaller balcony

GRAND WAIKIKIAN TOWER (newest)
Total units – 331 (new construction completed in Dec 2008)
Unit sizes - one bedrooms, two bedrooms, three bedrooms
Views –  premier (ocean view), plus (partial ocean view) and standard (city/mountain view)
Pros: Best room furnishings; Upscale amenities for the next generation of HGVC resorts; Washer & dryer in each unit; a separate large soaking tub and shower in the master bathroom
Cons: New HGVC point structure for the Grand Waikikian Tower that requires more HGVC points than the existing Lagoon Tower and Kalia Tower

Take a look at the link provided in post #11 for the detail thread about the HGVC resorts at HHV. 



> our family has 2 kids one boy and one girl, so for now one bedroom is okay but we are also looking for 2 bedrooms so about 7200 up to 8K points is about right? we will also on vacation during peak time when kids is out of school such as summer Jun-Aug.


Not exactly, it depends on which tower and view you’re looking for?

Lagoon Tower 
Two bedroom (garden view) – 7,000 points during platinum season
Two bedroom plus (ocean view) – 8,400 points during platinum season
Two bedroom premier (ocean front) – 9,600 points during platinum season

Grand Waikikian
Two bedroom (*city/mountain view*) – 10,500 points during platinum season
Two bedroom plus (partial ocean view) – 12,600 points during platinum season
Two bedroom premier (ocean view) – 14,400 points during platinum season

The new Grand Waikikian tower is under the new HGVC point structure (along with two other new properties - Kings’ Land on the Big Island and W57 NYC). The Lagoon and Kalia towers are under the old HGVC point structure (like most of the other HGVC resorts). However the Kalia Tower only has studios and one bedrooms so that would eliminate Kalia tower. The number of points required for each resort can be found in the Club Member Guide (See post #11 above for link)


----------



## strgrace1 (Aug 11, 2009)

alwysonvac said:


> On Judy’s listings “WK” means week. It is telling you whether the timeshare week is either a fixed week (i.e. Week #52) and/or Floating (anytime during a specific period). The majority of HGVC weeks were sold as floating week however some high demand weeks (such as weeks 51 & 52) and special unit types (Grand Waikikian penthouse weeks) were sold as fixed weeks. Some fixed weeks are more popular than others which will usually be reflected in the resale price.
> 
> With a fixed timeshare week you are assigned the same week every year. For example, if your timeshare ownership were for week 52, you would have a guaranteed right to occupy a unit for the 52nd week of the year.  (Most timesharing calendars count weeks from the check-in day.  So, if the check-in day for your timeshare resort is Saturday, then week 52 starts on the 52nd Saturday of the year. See Multi-Year Timeshare Calendar - http://keysy.com/calendar/)
> 
> ...



Thank you so much, it's so much clearer now. Wow! can't believe only few days I learn so much about timeshare which we were clueless before  

FYI, we delivered the rescind letter this morning. First, they wanted us to meet the sale manager, sale manager took our rescid letter (this is the letter from the package that they gave us, we signed and dated it. We also handed write two identical letters but he says they dont' need it and returned to us.) then we were waiting for them to make the copy of rescind letter. We were waiting for about 20 minutes then the sale person appears and tried to convice us to stay....and finally gave us 15 months to try out GW w/ one week 2 bedrooms for $1750 but we didn't take it. Finally, we left but realize that the copy from the rescind letter doesn't say anything like they have receive our rescind letter. My husband came back and asked the sale person to sign that letter but he says it's in process in different dept, and we can get it if we come back tomorrow....sigh....may have to come back again....but yeah we did it   not without of all your helps. We appreciate all your helps.


----------



## Sunshine Wanted (Aug 11, 2009)

*Rescinding - Steps to Follow*

Did you make certain you followed all the steps stated (on the back of the contract) to rescind exactly?  I know you hand delivered the letter, but you might send it certified as well to the address stated - just to be completely certain you have dotted all your i's and crossed all your t's!


----------



## JonathanIT (Aug 11, 2009)

Sunshine Wanted said:


> Did you make certain you followed all the steps stated (on the back of the contract) to rescind exactly?  I know you hand delivered the letter, but you might send it certified as well to the address stated - just to be completely certain you have dotted all your i's and crossed all your t's!


Several people asked this already... from the OP's reply it sounds like they're pretty safe:


strgrace1 said:


> Thank you for your advices, the contract letter "Notice of mutual right of cancellation of timeshare purchase" says "to cancel this transaction, mail *or deliver* a signed and dated copy of this cancellation notice or any other written notice, or send a telegram to...(address)."


And also, while I think it's wise to be on the safe side and obviously follow the contract requirements... Hilton is not as shady as some other smaller TS operator's so I don't think they would do anything fraudulently sketchy like try and deny a legal rescission of a contract at a later date.


----------



## strgrace1 (Aug 11, 2009)

JonathanIT said:


> Several people asked this already... from the OP's reply it sounds like they're pretty safe:
> 
> And also, while I think it's wise to be on the safe side and obviously follow the contract requirements... Hilton is not as shady as some other smaller TS operator's so I don't think they would do anything fraudulently sketchy like try and deny a legal rescission of a contract at a later date.



Thank you for all the advices, we just came back from the Hilton sale office and got ourself a cancellation letter from them just to have peace of mind. FYI, in this letter, it has sales manager name, date of sale, date letter received, sale person name, amount purchase, amount deposit, contract number, reason to cancel....I think we are save now :whoopie: :whoopie: 

I like to post one more question, I have been checked on Judi's listing. We are looking into 2 bedrooms Lagoon towers 7K points, the lowest price is 19K, is this about right? and how much should we ask for the price? when we check in the listing, we want to make sure it's annual, platinum season, and 2009 is not being used yet, and ownership type is deeded. Any thing else to look in the listing?

Thanks, Grace


----------



## alwysonvac (Aug 12, 2009)

*How much should we offer?*



> How much should we ask for the price?


Right now, I guess it really depends on how low of a price the seller will accept. To your advantage, there are several 7,000 point packages listed in the 19K to 22K range. If HGVC exercises their Right of First Refusal (ROFR), you lose nothing but time (you get your deposit back and start the process over again). There's plenty of resale listings to try again. I'll send you a private message regarding my thoughts for offer price. 

Every resale contract must be presented to HGVC for Right of First Refusal (ROFR).  HGVC has the option to step in as the buyer and purchase the property for the amount agreed upon with the current buyer (Exercise the ROFR) or to let the sale go through as normal (Waive the ROFR). There is no set amount at which the HGVC will exercise and there is no way of telling if HGVC will waive or exercise the ROFR untill the closing. Some seem to think that its based on their inventory at the time. If that's true then I think HGVC might have enough inventory already at HHV with Grand Waikikian. 

In the past, HGVC's Right of First Refusal (ROFR) helped maintain higher resale price levels. However late last year we discovered that ROFR was mostly being exercised on platinum points which allowed for great resale deals for the remaining HGVC off season weeks. The shocker this month  was a post of a HGVC Orlando 8400 annual pts (platinum season) passing ROFR at $6500 which was truly amazing. I don't expect HHV resale values to be as low since HHV has always been much higher than Orlando and Vegas. In the past, we've had reports that HHV platinum points were going for $2.75/point to $3.75/point on the resale market but to me all bets are off based on this month's news.  

By the way, why do you want 2009 points? I personally would want usage to start in 2010 and would request that the seller reserve a summer 2010 week now so you don't lose the home week reservation advantage. If you haven't read any threads about managing your points, see this post - http://www.tugbbs.com/forums/showpost.php?p=769215&postcount=5 

FYI... all HGVC developed resorts are deeded. The only Right to Use (RTU) is the older Hilton Club in NYC which we can't trade into and not really part of the club.

Here's my current HHV timeline with Judy:
*START *- Offer accepted and sent signed sales contract 
*ONE MONTH LATER* - Closing completed (was told that the recording of the deed takes approximately 12 weeks)
*1.5 MONTHS LATER* - online access to new HHV points (points were added to my existing HGVC account) 
*FIVE MONTHS LATER* - Deed recorded (was told turn around time for original recording could be 4 weeks) 
*EIGHT MONTHS LATER* - still waiting for original recording document (Let's just say I'm not a happy camper)
Summary: One of the nice things about Timeshare Resale Closing Services (http://www.trcsinc.com/default.aspx) is that they provide you with an online account that gives you updated status on the progress of your resale. However the online status updates are only provided up to the closing. Once the closing is completed no status is given. After the closing, I've found that I have to followup whenever dates given are missed. I've setup up calendar reminders (generally allowing a two to four week buffer when dates are given) to alert me if no status had been received regarding the delay. 
Here's what I read regarding Hawaii deeds  - http://www.tugbbs.com/forums/showthread.php?t=96765


----------



## Emi (Aug 12, 2009)

Hi
Having made the decision to purchase into HGVC, you may want to take a little time and determine how many points will work best for you and look for the best price. 7000 points at Lagoon Tower is the basic 2BR at a low floor below 5th fl to 8th fl (depending on unit) or the back of the building facing AlaMoana. You may want to get 8400 points or even more for a better location and view. The annual maintenance is the same for all the 2BR. You may eventually want to visit the Big Island and 7000 points will get you a 2BR facing the road at HGVC Waikoloa. 8400 points faces the golf course. The trend at HGVC is escalating with the newer resorts, Grand Waikikian and Kingsland on the Big Island. You need 7200 for a one Br at those resorts. Get the most points you can for the same maintenance fee.


----------



## HatTrick (Aug 12, 2009)

strgrace1 said:


> I like to post one more question, I have been checked on Judi's listing. We are looking into 2 bedrooms Lagoon towers 7K points, the lowest price is 19K, is this about right? and how much should we ask for the price? when we check in the listing, we want to make sure it's annual, platinum season, and 2009 is not being used yet, and ownership type is deeded. Any thing else to look in the listing?



At this point, it would be a good idea to talk with Judi personally.


----------

